# Attaching Cargo Cage to Carbon Downtube



## c_kyle (Sep 2, 2005)

Hi,

I have a Rocky Mountain Vertex 29er that I'm using as my bikepacking rig and I'd like to be able to mount a cargo cage underneath the downtube.

There are no water bottle bosses, and I'd like to be able to mount the cage without modifying the frame.

The cage I'd like to use is the Blackburn Oupost cargo cage because it has slots to run hose clamps or bands through. I don't know if that's a no-go for a carbon downtube or not.

The other option I see, which may be a frame-friendlier option, is the Bedrock Honaker Hydro Pack, which uses rubberized velcro straps to attach it to the downtube.

I like the versatility of the Outpost cage; but really am only looking to carry a sleeping pad rolled up. Depending on the pad, it could fit inside the Bedrock bag.

I'm interested in hearing what others have done. Thanks, ck.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Will the cage/ bag fit there? Hit the wheel/fender/foot? I've seen these more on the lower part of the forks.


----------



## c_kyle (Sep 2, 2005)

I'm not sure if it will be too wide or not. I saw this sweet Sherpa with the same cage mounted under the downtube and thought it was a good spot.

https://images.singletracks.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/sherpa_1.jpg


----------



## Co-opski (Oct 24, 2013)

Bedrock or one that fits on with straps would be the best option for your carbon frame without bosses. Cleaveland Mountaineering has everything bags that are a soft version of that cargo cage. And Berker sewing gear bike bags has a downtube bag that can hold tent poles and beer cans.
https://fat-bike.com/2015/11/becker-sewing-and-design-beerpacking-bag/


----------



## c_kyle (Sep 2, 2005)

I should be able to tape a nalgene bottle to the downtube to get an idea if it would be too wide. 

If it is too wide, what would be a better location for an inflatable sleeping pad that rolls up to roughly the size of a nalgene bottle?


----------



## Co-opski (Oct 24, 2013)

c_kyle said:


> I should be able to tape a nalgene bottle to the downtube to get an idea if it would be too wide.
> 
> If it is too wide, what would be a better location for an inflatable sleeping pad that rolls up to roughly the size of a nalgene bottle?


It should not be too wide, the Bedrock Bag, Andrew has it mounted on his Soma Juice 29er in the video.


----------



## Rod Kimble (May 16, 2013)

I used an old inner tube wrapped around the downtube and a couple of hose clamps to hold mine on - this was on a steel frame though, so I could clamp quite hard... The other option would be to use a roll of electrical tape, just keep wrapping it around and around - it'll be surprisingly solid once you're done! Probably best to put something between the frame and cage to stop any carbon damage.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

I think that Bedrock bag or something similar would be your best option. Hose clamps on a carbon frame is asking for trouble! Nalgene bottle width should be no problem down there.


----------



## c_kyle (Sep 2, 2005)

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## SLC Tortfeasor (May 7, 2009)

I had a downtube bag custom made by Rogue Panda. It was so good, I've asked Rogue Panda to make me a second one so I can have two on my down tube at the same time. I should be able to haul a full 3 liters of water on my down tube alone. Or anything else I want for that matter. I think the bags can haul a wider array of things than cages.


----------



## bakerjw (Oct 8, 2014)

I was running a carbon frame and had the same thoughts that you are having. I then picked up some cat eye water bottle holders and attached them to my front forks. I had to make some EPDM straps to hold bottles in place but they run rock solid down front like that. Might be something to consider.


----------



## c_kyle (Sep 2, 2005)

I have Salsa stainless cages mounted to the fork legs with hose clamps. It's not the most aesthetically pleasing setup, but is super secure.


----------

